# My Eyeshadow and Pigment Swatches



## Danapotter (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello! Here are some eyeshadow and pigment swatches. I hope they can help someone! For reference, I am NC45!

*First, here are some bases that I have:*







From top to bottom:
NYX Jumbo Pencil in Black Bean
NYX Jumbo Pencil in French Fries
MAC CCB in Luna
MAC Paint Pot in Fresco Rose








These are all "shadesticks" or Cream Shadow Sticks from The Face Shop



*On to the shadows and pigments......(no base or mixing medium on anything)*






From left to right:
MAC Naked Lunch e/s
MAC Goldmine e/s
MAC Expensive Pink e/s
MAC Off the Radar pigment 
MAC Amber Lights e/s








From left to right:
NYC Pink Shimmer
MAC Fushcia Pigment
MAC Romping e/s
MAC Lovely Lily pigment
MAC Satallite Dreams e/s
NYX Purple Pearl Mania Loose Shadow
MAC Violet Pigment








On top: L'oreal H.I.P. in Showy (Parrot dupe) and bottom is NYX Charcoal Pearl Mania Loose Shadow








First four colors: Ether MES
Last three colors: Lovestone MES




I hope this helped someone, and if you need any comparisons for these products, just let me know!


----------

